
How Fiber Helps You Lose Weight - voisin
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/01/just-eat-more-fiber/550082/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits&amp;single_page=true
======
DrScump
This article is weak on specifics, especially with respect to differentiating
soluble vs insoluble fiber.

